# Coffs Harbour 8th June 2007



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Woopie, Sulo and myself are heading to the harbour at Coffs on friday... anyone in the area is welcome to join us! not sure of the time so Jeff and Doug, can u please post a time? i wont be there til 8.45 or so.


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sailing club car park launch 6 am SULO and myself WOOPIE and anyone else welcome and we will see u there later CRAZYRATWOMAN


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

holey! r u just staying in the harbour? i can't get there til later.


----------

